# Shooter



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Shooter, he was a beautiful boy. 
Your letter to your sons is so touching, I can tell how much Shooter meant to you all and how much he was loved.
I know he is missed. 

My thoughts are with you as you begin this journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

Godspeed Shooter


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Shooter was such a gorgeous, lucky boy. Especially lucky that you love him enough to have let him go without suffering the nightmares that renal failure can bring.

Peace be with you and your family, as it surely is with Shooter.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I had goosebumps and tears in my eyes as I read this. Such a beautiful boy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Tears running down my face. What a beautiful tribute to your companion. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow...Took my breath away reading that, feeling your pain. Shooter knew he was loved.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

You took good care of your old friend. I'm very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What a very handsome boy Shooter was, and how blessed he was to have a family so devoted to him and his well being. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your Shooter's passing. I too have tears in my eyes...Ive been there twice....my prayers are with you, and your family...lovely, lovely letter you wrote....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting your very thoughtful letter. So sad you lost him!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I usually cry reading these threads, but this one really hit home for me, so it was particularly hard to read.

I am terribly sorry for your loss, I know how devastating it is to lose our dear friends and what a great void they leave in our lives.

Two months ago I lost my almost 12 year old, and as I read your story, I felt like I was reading mine. We lost Kid 2 weeks after he started losing his appetite, and 9 days after he was diagnosed with a cancer on his liver. We were given very similar options to yours, and just like you we decided to ease his pain. Also, half of his ashes and in the garden, so that he is always with us. 

It broke my heart, he was my childhood dog and I couldn't believe he was gone. 
I miss him very much and I think of him everyday, and, on most days, I remember him with a smile on my face.

The tears will become less frequent, and you and your family will remember your dear Shooter and all the wonderful memories you have of him without feeling sad.

He was beautiful! Run free sweet Shooter.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

A much loved boy and a life to be celebrated. A special family I suspect.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for sharing Shooter's story.


----------



## evei (Sep 11, 2015)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry about precious Shooter. The letter you wrote to your boys is just beautiful! Ken and I lost our female Samoyed, Munchkin, to kidney disease and made the same decision you did-we promised her we would never let her suffer. 

I added Shooter to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge list.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-11.html#post6015282


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful boy your Shooter was, and you made your decision with love and his very best interests at heart.

Thank you for sharing your letter and I am so sorry you lost your Shooter,

Fly free Shooter!! Full of energy and health once again as you cross over ..


----------



## John C (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm not sure of the protocol here but I want to thank all of you for your kind words and support. We are healing - slowly. We have pictures and videos so we can always remember how he looked but the thing I hate the most is, as time goes by, I'm forgetting how Shooter felt, how he smelled. That hurts a lot.
We went back up to our house in Chatham this past week and the ships captain clock we have (it's automatic and needs to be wound each week) had expired since we were not there to wind it. Natural randomness could have had the clock stop at any time but, it stopped at 4:30 - the time we said good bye to Shooter on August 24th. 
I left the clock as is and won't wind it again until next spring.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Shooter is stunning. Forever running in the green grass at the rainbow bridge. It sounds like he had an amazing life with you. My thoughts are with you in this very very difficult time. 
Your tribute is beautiful. May he rest in peace.


----------



## John C (Sep 23, 2015)

It's been over 2 months now and my heart still aches like it was yesterday. Most of our friends say that after a number of months, a year perhaps, we'll want to get another companion. We are no where close to that emotionally - I'm not sure how so many do it.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

John C said:


> It's been over 2 months now and my heart still aches like it was yesterday. Most of our friends say that after a number of months, a year perhaps, we'll want to get another companion. We are no where close to that emotionally - I'm not sure how so many do it.


It is very hard, it took me a year before I could even consider it. Your Shooter will always be with you, you just need more time to heal, 2 months is not very much and it is kind of like losing your shadow. It may feel empty but he is always with you. 
I'll be thinking of you and Shooter. Time will heal this, maybe not completely but it does get easier.


----------

